# New Double Vanity



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Finally got the vanity finished for the bath remodel.

Phillipine Mahogany construction. Full extension drawer slides under the drawers. Semi-Gloss Poly sprayed finish :smile:

The top will be Carrerra Marble slab to match the floor tile with double undermount sinks. Fixtures will be Oil Rubbed Bronze.

The pictures really don't do it justice :thumbdown:



























Foot Detail...


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

nice job, good lookin piece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hack,

Man that is just gorgeous! Good work thanks for the pics.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments!

One thing that I don't know if I'm happy with are the drawer slides. we used full extension "soft close" slides, which are really meant to be installed on the sides of the drawers. They don't seem stiff enough to support a full drawer, so I'm probably going to swap them out for the more basic undermount version. We'll see...


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

Hack said:


> we used full extension "soft close" slides, which are really meant to be installed on the sides of the drawers.



Back when I worked in the cabinetry biz (design side), we used salice's smove - had great results with doors and drawers alike. Whose did you use?

Btw... FANTASTIC work.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

I used Accuride. Not very happy with them right now...we'll see.


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

Hack said:


> I used Accuride. Not very happy with them right now...we'll see.


Ah...

Well, amid any experimentation, I would throw Blum's blumotion into the mix.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Gorgeous piece of work, Hack. I second the suggestion to try Blumotion slides.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

So, are most of these slides interchangeable? Will I have to modify the casework to get another slide to fit in the place of the Accuride?

TIA.

Jeff.


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

Hack said:


> So, are most of these slides interchangeable? Will I have to modify the casework to get another slide to fit in the place of the Accuride?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Jeff.



Lucky for you, the Blumotion Tandems (iirc) are almost dead-on equal in requirements to the Accurides. Double check the measures, but I doubt you'd need to make any modifications. I'm sure Blum has specs up to compare, but I think you're pretty safe.

If it was another slide type (like an older side or undermount or some such), you would have an issue. But these are pretty similar.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work! I like the flutes, that's going to look sweet with the marble. 

You're right about most photos not doing work justice. It's the flash that kills it, next time try using ambient light without the flash on. ie: a couple well placed work lights and a steady hand.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

It's been a while, but the vanity is now in it's new home :thumbsup:

I adjusted the accurides, and they're doing better now.

Here's the finished result, as well as some other shots of the bathroom reno.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

one more................


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

very nice bath. the vanity fits in and tops it off. great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

back to the earlier pics - I love the gold/butter color of drawer sides.

great work. keep the pics for resume.


----------



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

*Nice*

Very nice, great job!


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

stuart said:


> great work. keep the pics for resume.


Thanks guys!

Resume? This is just a hobby for me, so I don't know how that really applies to me, but thanks anyways...:thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

you never know....


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

First Rate Job, Hack. You'd have a tough time buying one that nice.

Roy


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful work.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, Guys!

I looked around for an antique that I could convert into a vanity. I did find one guy who converts old sideboards into vanities, but they either didn't have enough storage (long legs), and the wife was pretty clear about how much storage she wanted :yes:


----------



## John70 (Mar 1, 2008)

First look on my first visit! I'm in the process of re-doing my bath but I don't think it could be half as good as yours! Really a fantastic piece of work.


----------



## Connollys (Feb 3, 2008)

Great work, well done :thumbsup: 

Cheers


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Excellent job, Jeff! You ought to be right proud to park yourself on that throne, amidst all that beautiful work.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

We parked ourselves in the tub the room was done on Feb. 14th.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW! Great work Hack!
Man that window looks familiar for some reason.


----------

